# Teamviewer Quick support for Android



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I have Nextbook Android SE 8 Premium tablet.

I use this-

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.teamviewer.quicksupport.market


But I can't use it to remotely control the tablet unlike the QS for Samsung tablet.


Thanks.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Use the main application not quick support.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I install this on my pc-

http://download.teamviewer.com/download/TeamViewer_Setup_en.exe


I use this on my tablet-

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.teamviewer.teamviewer.market.mobile&hl=en

But it doesn't display the 9 digit number id. on the tablet I need for connecting to tablet from my p.c. So I can't control my tablet remotely
from my computer.

The quick support app. here-

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.teamviewer.quicksupport.market


doesn't allow me to operate tablet remotely using my computer.
It just shows the specs. and can transfer files from pc to tablet.
In otherword I can click on the apps on the tablet and operate them.

Thanks




Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Use the main application not quick support.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Have you tried to reinstall the TeamViewer Remote?


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Yes.

It only seems works for the specific QS forSamsung tablet not on my Next Book tablet.

Thanks



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Have you tried to reinstall the TeamViewer Remote?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It may just be a corrupted file in that case.


----------



## jerryz (Sep 11, 2013)

I usually use team viewer without installing. It seems good


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

You need to install if you put Teamviwer on your Mobile.
Only in Windows you don't have to.



jerryz said:


> I usually use team viewer without installing. It seems good


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi it would appear it is only working on Samsung tablets please see here How can I control my Android device with TeamViewer?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I read yesterday that the Teamviewer QS only currently allows take over of Samsung Android devices.


----------

